# People who are DIFFERENT from us (EVERYONE PLEASE READ)



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Let's all be real careful regarding different backgrounds, sexual orientations and political and religious preferences.

It's cool to debate re the American presidential election thread, etc. that's all fascinating.

But....just remember to be considerate when talking about any "Groups" in sweeping terms.

There are gay people and straight people here.

There are all kinds of religions and ethnic backgrounds on this board.

Let's not ever "slam" or INSULT a specific group as a group. If we have an opinion re a "concept" or theory or belief system, that's fine. But please do not insult or attack any group. I know we all know the difference - it's just a question of being a little more careful/considerate before writing and hitting SUBMIT.

Words live on in perpetuity, on an internet, in hearts and minds of those who re-read them.

It hurts feelings and it scratches old wounds.

And we are all here to heal, not be forced into deeper suffering.

Love ya,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you referring to my reply in the 'presidential election' thread, Janine ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

I wasn't, but now i'll go read it and see, lol


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry, I, it was my very politically incorrect post in the "Muslim Extremist" thread. Oh, 10:00PM. South Park is on.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> Oh, 10:00PM. South Park is on.


'

Crap, I missed it.


----------

